# blackwater 11



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Has anybody seen or heard of the 11 that according to what I heard was shot on blackwater yesterday? I have a picture but can't post if someone would like to pm me.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's the pic I saw on Facebook. I'd like to know the story. It's s fine buck.


----------



## Team Stuck'em (Oct 12, 2010)

If your refering to the 11pt that is on a dog box of a red truck, then yes it is true. I personally held the horns. But since your not part of this hunting party. I would suggest you get permission from the guy that killed it before posting to another site. Not trying to be an ass about it, but it should be the man who killed its decision which sites its posted to and which ones its not.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

When someone already post it to Florida local hunting site I'm pretty sure it becomes perfectly fine to share with others. Thanks for the concern though. Not the deer your talking about


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Heeeere we go!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If you post a picture online, anywhere. FB or anywhere else. It is public knowledge. I still like to hear the story! Thats a dang fine BW deer if it is one


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Team Stuck'em said:


> If your refering to the 11pt that is on a dog box of a red truck, then yes it is true. I personally held the horns. But since your not part of this hunting party. I would suggest you get permission from the guy that killed it before posting to another site. Not trying to be an ass about it, but it should be the man who killed its decision which sites its posted to and which ones its not.


If he didn't want folks to see it he certainly shouldn't have posted it on Facebook where it can be shared by millions rather than thousands on this website. 


Post edited to be nicer!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

MikeG said:


> If he didn't want folks to see it he certainly shouldn't have posted it on Facebook where it can be shared by millions rather than thousands on this website. How bout we get on topic and quit trying to be the Internet police???


Second that. I can't understand what all the 'need to know' classification is all about?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MikeG said:


> If he didn't want folks to see it he certainly shouldn't have posted it on Facebook where it can be shared by millions rather than thousands on this website. Post edited to be nicer!


Yep. The moment you post it anywhere it is fair game.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What the hell does it matter? He ain't getting any bigger? Gosh dang dog hunters and their ridiculous logic, I swear.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I do believe this is the same 11 point from BW that I saw in a text today. If so, it was killed by the hunter while walking to the stand.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck ifin I'da killed that joker, you could post it anywhere!!!! Heck I might even put on some clothes fer the pic too!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmmmm, larger than normal deer, not wanting people to know...sounds like there may some issues he doesn't want uncovered...

Hunting in a closed area maybe??????

C'mon give us the story before we make up our own.


----------



## big 11 (Feb 2, 2015)

I am the one that killed the deer I shot it on the way to my stand I knew the buck had been in the area I was unaware that he was an 11 though... Just after daylight on the way to the stand I saw the buck chasing a doe flanking a bottom... I've seen him once before too far to shoot... and just so you know it was a legal deer in a legal area taken completely legally shot with a 35whelen single shot CVA at 80 yds while chasing he never slacked up shot twice hit twice


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't mind the haters. Congrats on a fine buck. Welcome to the forum, hope you stay around.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats on a fine buck


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fine deer for anywhere locally, especially Blackwater. Congrats


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

good shots, cool caliber


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

big 11 said:


> I am the one that killed the deer I shot it on the way to my stand I knew the buck had been in the area I was unaware that he was an 11 though... Just after daylight on the way to the stand I saw the buck chasing a doe flanking a bottom... I've seen him once before too far to shoot... and just so you know it was a legal deer in a legal area taken completely legally shot with a 35whelen single shot CVA at 80 yds while chasing he never slacked up shot twice hit twice


Great buck. Congratulations. 

Definitely a deer of a lifetime. Just curious if you have had it 'rough' scored? I guess reading your post, I'm also curious as to why you were using a muzzleloader? Is rifle season out in the Blackwater?


----------



## big 11 (Feb 2, 2015)

a 35 Whelen is a centerfire rifle 200 grain bullet andthe score is roughly 122 and a quarter


----------



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats and good job


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My son has a CVA in a .243. Very accurate little gun. Congrats on a fine buck. Need to get him scored. He should make the registry!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats on a nice buck!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice one for sure. congrats


----------



## big 11 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks yall I'm very proud and blessed he's only the second forked horn buck I've ever killed first was a small 5 I've hunted since I was about 6 just never give up... I will register him asap


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a buddy who has a biggun on camera,,,,have to get him to check to see if this is the monster so we won't have to worry bout him no more!!! hahaha Dern fine haul!!! Congrats and like Split said, welcome aboard and stick around!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fine deer! Especially here in Florida!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome buck ! Congrats!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Great deer,great story!!Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

That is a nice buck. Always wanted a 35 Whelen. That is one cartridge I wish would've stayed popular. That cartridge is a thumper.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> That is a nice buck. Always wanted a 35 Whelen. That is one cartridge I wish would've stayed popular. That cartridge is a thumper.


It is a very popular round in Mississippi, due to the fact that it can be used in Public lands during "primitive" weapon seasons, it is a pretty bada$$ round, nothing primitive about it !


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> It is a very popular round in Mississippi, due to the fact that it can be used in Public lands during "primitive" weapon seasons, it is a pretty bada$$ round, nothing primitive about it !


I just wish finding a bolt action and the ammo was a lot easier.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

You shoulda let him grow another year...... JK dam fine Fl buck there!


----------



## big 11 (Feb 2, 2015)

I sure wished he'd been a year older but hey no complaints here... and I see the ammo in almost all big outdoor stores they are about 40 bucks a box tho... this was the first time I ever dropped the hammer on an animal with this gun I just got it for christmas, I've wanted 1 for years after shooting a spike with my dads remmington 700 35 whelen it was an incredibly devistating wound with a 250 grain bullet also a great field or heavy brush gun in my opinion...


----------



## big 11 (Feb 2, 2015)

The deer officially scored 126. 6/8


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

team stuck'em said:


> if your refering to the 11pt that is on a dog box of a red truck, then yes it is true. I personally held the horns. But since your not part of this hunting party. I would suggest you get permission from the guy that killed it before posting to another site. Not trying to be an ass about it, but it should be the man who killed its decision which sites its posted to and which ones its not.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

big 11 said:


> The deer officially scored 126. 6/8


Wow!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

big 11 said:


> The deer officially scored 126. 6/8


 Definitely should enter him in the Florida buck registry. :yes:


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice buck for sure!


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Great deer and awesome caliber. I shot a .35 rem for years and loved it


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have pictures of his head in your cooler a few days after you shot him. Talked to you at the store at hwy 4 and 87


----------

